

Ask HN: Finding Developer/Engineer Co-Founder? - postalservice

I was wondering if anyone had advice on finding the right developer/engineer co-founder for a potential start up?<p>I come from more of a design background, have been doing the freelancing thing for a while but I've been wanting to get more entrepreneurial... I have an idea cooking in my head right now for a potential start up, but I know that my own development skills are far too limited for it.<p>I feel like a lot of times, the situation is skewed and the engineer ends up doing most of the work initially, but the idea I'm thinking of depends heavily landing consistent sales (a role that I would undertake) right off the bat for this potential service, so I think that here the roles would actually would be more balanced.
======
ScottWhigham
searchyc.com - there have been at least 1,0294,498 posts asking this question
before. Maybe go back to the folks who posted and ask them if they are still
looking or have more specific advice?

<http://searchyc.com/cofounder> is likely a good place to start.

Good luck!

------
jmtame
try www.hndir.com if you're an undergrad at a united states school.. i haven't
built out the support for non-edu e-mails, as i built the entire thing and
user registration around the assumption that you had an .edu address and i'm
tied up with my start up work. but yeah, high quality coders interested in
start-ups on the site.

~~~
seehafer
Trying to create an account gives a "sendmail is fubar" with instructions to
email you. Am using a .edu address.

------
stanleydrew
I'd potentially be interested. Kind of between projects right now. Send me an
email at andrewmbenton -at- gmail.

